# Tom Clancy's Hawx



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2009)

The Guardian likes Tom Clancy's Hawx. The demo is quite fun, nice graphics, pretty good co-op online mode and more arcadey than stuffy flight sim. Might be worth getting when the price drops...


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 17, 2009)

nice graphics


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> nice graphics



Yep, had fun the other day swooping through Rio taking pot shots at buildings.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 17, 2009)

Last fun flying game I played was Crimson Skies, years ago.  I _want_ this to be really good, wasn't massively impressed with the demo though...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought the demo was alright for the type of game it is...


----------



## bmd (Mar 18, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> Last fun flying game I played was Crimson Skies, years ago.  I _want_ this to be really good, wasn't massively impressed with the demo though...



Crimson Skies was the best flying game ever, I haven't played one since that has even come close.


----------

